# Duda con emisor y receptor infrarrojo



## cepillo (Ene 5, 2007)

Hola a todos los que estan en el foro. Estoy tratando de hacer un encoder utilizando un emisor y receptor infrarrojo. Compre un emisor y receptor pero no se cual es cual y tampoco se cuales son las patas. Por favor si alguien puede ayudarme a identificar el anodo y el catodo del led infrarojo y el emisor y el colector del fotoresistor.
El circuito que quiero armar es el siguiente:
http://www.reconnsworld.com/ir_ultrasonic_basicirdetectemit.html


----------



## Braulio (Ene 6, 2007)

La verdad que son muy parecidos ambos, asi al ojo se me hace imposible distinguirlos.
Te recomiendo que hagas lo siguiente:
Arma este ckto con cualquiera de los 2, pruebalo cubriendo el dispositivo de cualquier luz.

5V---------1 Kohm------------dispositivo desconocido--------------Tierra

Con el multimetro chequea el voltaje entre la resistencia y el dispositivo, si es 5V o muy cercano se trata del fototransistor, puesto q a falta de radiacion es como un ckto abierto, no hay corriente => no hay caida en la resistencia.
Pero si marca algo de 2,5V (es por la caida en el diodo) se trata del dido IR puesto q nada impide el paso de corriente.
Ahora, puede ser q el dido o el fototransistor lo hayas puesto al reves y nunca marque otra cosa q 5V, si, pero puedes provar colocando ambos en los dos sentidos el fototransistor siempre marcará 5V en la oscuriodad, encambio el diodo en uno de los 2 sentido marcara algo de 2.5V.
Ahora sabes cual es el fototransistor y cual el diodo, además sabes la polaridad del diodo, para conocer el emisor y el colector repite el experimento pero esta vez ilumnando bastante el fototransistor con una lampara o con el mismo diodo (para eso armas otro ckto similar pero la resitencia la pones de 220 ó 110 ohms), el multimetro debera maraca cerca a 0V en el mismo punto (entre R y el fototransistor) lo que indicará q el fototransistor esta correctamente polarizado y ademas bastante ilumnado. 
Espero te sirva. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 9, 2007)

para identificar un led emisor infrarojo puedes simplemente colocar una ressitencia de 1K en serie con el led.. puedes saber sin mirar tensiones observando el led por mdio de una camara digital de pc, de video o la de un celular, si en la imagen que tomas aparece un color blanco y miras el circuito y no ves nada, es un led infrarojo, prieba cambiando la polaridad del led.. para saber si se trata de un receptor, tenes que usar el metodo dado por Braulio.. hago el apunte porque es mucho mas rapido si se tiene una cama ra de celular, yo siempre lo hago asi y rapidament eatino cual es cual


----------



## Jorge Luis Rosero (Ene 9, 2007)

Por lo general el emisor es el transparente y el receptor es el de color. Puedes saber si es el emisor (fotodiodo) probando con el multimetro tal como si fuese un led comun y silvestre.


----------



## cepillo (Ene 17, 2007)

Muchas gracias a los tres (Braulio, Yamasaki y Jorge Luis) recien regrese de un viaje y no pude responder antes. Sus respuestas me ayudaron un monton, resulta que el rojo era el led infrarrojo (emisor) y el transparente era el fototransistor (receptor). Muchas gracias otra vez.


----------



## Aristides (Ene 23, 2007)

En la parte lateral de este sitio, hay un apartado que de denomina "útiles":

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php

En el mismo se encuentra explicado un procedimiento para identificar foto-componentes.


----------



## gradiente (Jun 26, 2009)

salu2.
no entiedo muy bien el metodo de Braulio, se supone q si es un diodo receptor de IR, este solo reacciona cuando la luz incidente es ultravioleta (fuera del espectro visible) entonces porque hay que cubrir el diodo?


----------



## Braulio (Jun 28, 2009)

Por que la luz que llega del sol ( y también de otras fuentes) amigo mio no solo esta dentro del espectro visible, si no que trae también  radiación tanto infraroja como ultravioleta en ella, que claro, nosotros no podemos ver. 
Por ejemplo, el cáncer de piel es ocasionado frecuentemente por la radiación solar ultravioleta excesiva que resive nuestra piel. Salu2.

BRAULIO


----------



## Patico21 (Jul 20, 2009)

si me permiten acotar para identificar mas rapidamente un fototransistor es mirarlo desde arriba y pueden mirar un cuadrado es como si fuera un circuito integrado y la distribucion de pines es igual a la de un les emisor colector semejante a anodo catado


----------



## JYG (Abr 28, 2010)

Mi pana he encontrado una casa de estudio, me sirvio mucho tu explicacio ddo q estoy diseñando un localizador de llaves, pero es solo un avance y voy a ensamblar primero con led trasmisor y receptor antes de utilizar antenas y modular frecuencia si tienes alguna duda de algo me consigues por aqui....


----------



## germanmunozs (Dic 6, 2011)

una pregunta....en este circuito donde se conecta la salida?
osea,cuando el led ir detecta una frecuencia ir,que activa?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/recepcion-infrarojo.htm


----------

